
Show HN: Snipz (shareable code snippets with PRs) - mxek
https://cclwqvx4995d.deta.dev/
======
mxek
Hey HN,

Snipz is a small app that lets you share code snippets.

These snippets aren't static, but can accept suggestions, which are merge-able
via a 'merge password'.

The original link is a live demo, but the source code is here (Snipz is a WIP,
comments / suggestions welcome):

[https://github.com/deta/programs/tree/master/snipz](https://github.com/deta/programs/tree/master/snipz)

